# How to cut small tiles (kitchen backsplash)?



## ColorMyWorld

You need a wet saw. This video demonstrates how to do it..

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,1639380,00.html 

Around minute 4 is when he deals with a problem like yours.


----------



## Blondesense

If what you will be cutting will be covered with switch plates etc., I would try a pair of tile nippers first. Since it will be covered, it doesn't have to be perfect. If it breaks in the wrong direction, simply cut it out of the mesh and try another piece. 
If the cuts will be visible, a tile saw would give a neater edge.


----------



## Jackofall1

If its ceramic tile, tile nippers will work, if its glass tile you will need a wet saw.


----------



## Renate

There are different sizes of plate covers too. Maybe a larger one would cover any irregularities you would get with just nipping the tiles. The best plate cover I've seen combined with mosaic tiles like this was a wooden one that was hand painted with a design that continued the rows of tiles across the plate. It practically disappeared.


----------



## oh'mike

Consider buying a little 4" wet saw---that is all you need and they are cheaper than renting--

Those tiles are a hard porcelain and are difficult to nip----Mike---


----------



## yummy mummy

I have just recently finished a fireplace front with small glass mosaic tiles, and yes, you can use a nipper to nip away at the tile. 

With the nippers though, you have to start with a little sliver at a time. You cannot try to nip a large area all a once. If you do a little at a time you can do it with the nippers. I did a switch plate also. Same as what you are doing.

Good luck.


----------



## tpolk

looks like the recept is now locked in by the bowed tile on left. I would fix those tile also


----------



## Alcarte

Use a 4" inch grinder with a demand blade it will cut just fine, if the tiles are fair small run some masking tape along where you want to cut


----------



## MBatson

Would a dremel tool with a diamond blade work as well? Just curious.


----------



## oh'mike

The Dremel with with a diamond blade would do it eventually,I'm sure--but the number of blades used up would probably be surprising.


----------



## rachel d

You can mark the tiles where you want them cut, bring them to a good tile store (that sells only tiles) some of these stores will cut them for very little. It will be a clean cut. Or you could nip as suggested.


----------



## epson

Yes you can use a 4’’ wet saw to cut your tiles and harbor freight has one for sale at $ 44.99 here is the link: http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-tile-saw-with-wet-tray-3733.html or if you have patience you can use nippers and specialty tools to finish the job.


----------

